# J & I E M inks



## Celtics22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Colored Turtles






 Turtles Dug behind a school  in mass it took 76 of them to make that.






 Different Moore labels






 Different Labeled turtles.






 Different shapes.






 Colored Masters.






 Labeled masters.






 A magnetic oil and bluing and rare med all made by John Moore.






 Boxes for Moore Inks.

 That is out collection of Moore inks from our home town of warren.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey,....That's a truely awesome collection of J & I.E.M.'s....I never knew that Moore made medicine as well,....I love the unusual colors,... and how about a dig story to go with the inks you dug behind the old school? Very interesting post,...Thanks for sharing them.                                                                                 Joe


----------



## cookie (Nov 26, 2009)

super collection of inks !


----------



## idigjars (Nov 26, 2009)

Congrats on your beautiful collection and thank you for sharing it with us.  Best regards and good luck finding or digging more for your collection.  Paul


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 26, 2009)

Another J&IEM ink collector from Warren MA... nice grouping! 

 I just listed one on my website... it is a super color and may be one that you need (hard to tell). 
 Anyways, here is the link...

 http://www.bottleshow.com/(d0mqffqjbgth4kflk0vsuz45)/showitem.aspx?guid=617d11abe94f459c827f586506825aa9

 Mike


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Nov 26, 2009)

I knew that turtles were very smart but did not know they could form words when herded in large groups!!

 What a fantastic collection of inks! Let me know if you ever want to sell a few- I collect inks as well and only have a few of the aqua turtles. 

 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Celtics22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Its nice to see that a lot of you have interest in the collection but i couldn't part with any of them.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nice collection.Are you the guy who lives in the old Moore house?


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 26, 2009)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!! Can never have to many inks....


----------



## Celtics22 (Nov 26, 2009)

No thats Ron Rainka but we are good friends.


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2009)

That is a nice collection of Moores. I can honestly say that I have never seen that many turtles at one time.

 I dig a lot of inks, but I have not dug a single turtle yet. I have a few that I bought, inks are one of my favorite categories to collect. ~Jim


----------



## glass man (Nov 27, 2009)

WONDERFUL! NEVER SAW THE YELLOWISH COLOR BEFOREOR THE REALLY DARK ONE![IN THE WINDOW SEAL,IS THE DARK AMBER? OR LIKE BLACK GLASS!! CAN'T SAY ENOUGH! GREAT! THANKS FOR SHOWING! JAMIE


----------



## Celtics22 (Nov 27, 2009)

Its a real dark amber it is a tough one to get you don't see colored turtles that often.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 27, 2009)

I also have dug alot of tutrles, but never a colored one. Although I do have the elusive Carters schoolhouse turtle.


----------



## Celtics22 (Nov 27, 2009)

show us a pic.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow very very nice inks . Look the colors ,Wish I could get luck and pull a few from the ground .I only have a couple of J I E M Inks.One has Pat.d  date embossed  what looks like Oct 3ist 1864or 6
 bill


----------



## Celtics22 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yea on some of the labeled ones it has that some are plan and there is one different embossing i cant remember what it is off the top of my head. a long time me and my dad have been chasing them for many years over 20 years its up to now but you never come across them at shows or any where.


----------

